# BBB's Closet 2.0



## bigbudsbruddah (May 23, 2022)

Hello my name is BBB and welcome to my closet  So I used to grow and journal on this forum around 13 years ago. Thanks to this forum and the amazing people here I learned to grow amazing weed. Then BBB meets Mrs. BBB and have to stop growing to keep my family safe from LEO. I missed it soooo much.

Well I finally can grow legally in my state and got my medical card. So here we go starting again ready to learn from you fine people again.

My first grow I will be using some bag seed I have saved over the past couple years(harder to find then it used to be). I am doing this to hopefully to fix any issues and make adjustments before using store bought seeds.

Mrs. BBB gave around $600 budget for getting my grow started. Posting pictures of what I bought.


----------



## Airbone (May 23, 2022)

Welcome back.
Looks like you will have a good start!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 23, 2022)

So I had a busy weekend prepping my closets getting everything ready. I germinated 12 seeds and 10 of them sprouted they have been planted and waiting for them to pop up and say hello. I will give you a little tour of what I have so far. Enjoy.


----------



## pute (May 23, 2022)

Glad you are ready to fire things up again.


----------



## MechaniMan (May 24, 2022)

I always wondering what the actual power draw the light like that was. Glad I checked in here and got to see the data sticker. Looks like you got a good set up going. Watching


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 26, 2022)

Well things are moving along good here. I gave my friend 5 bag seeds a couple months ago for his outdoor grow. Well turns out he didn't need 3 of them because he was above his legal number. So now I have 3 babies that appear to be about 3 weeks old. I moved those into my flower closet and turned the veg lights on. Will be giving them their first ferts tonight.

 Even more good news my 10 seedlings have all popped out to say high. I am pumped to get my closet full of some nice buds.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 28, 2022)

Well I had to leave my babies for the long weekend visiting Mrs. BBB'S  family. I fealt like my seedlings were not getting enough light and stretching a bit more than I wanted. So I topped off each seedling with more soil so hopefully they won't topple over. Also ran to Walmart and bought a clip on veg light. Also threw I couple small fans to help strengthen them. Also gave both my big and small plants before I left. I am hoping for the best.

Also finally got officially accepted as a medical cultivator in the state of Missouri. This means I can legally have 6 flowering plants. It also means I can be a caregiver for up to 2 other medical marijuana card holders. So hopefully as I get a few grows under my belt I will find me a couple patients. Then I can up my number of flowering plants to 18!! I can smell it already


----------



## WeedHopper (May 29, 2022)

Pulling up a chair. Yehaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RosterMan (May 29, 2022)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (May 30, 2022)

Okay they survived the weekend!!!! The seedlings are moving along all good no issues, they were nice and dry but no harm done.

The Three big plants looked a bit more thirsty, I may have gave 1 or 2 of them a bit of a sun burn. Trying to figure out the distance is taking a bit of work, never used LED's before. Any Advice of how far away that would be great i moved it up to about 2' above.

Another question when do you all start feeding your seedlings, i was thinks another week on mine then strating a very light dose.

I busted out my camera just to see how it does in the grow room so here are the pics.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 2, 2022)

SILVERFISH!!!!

Found 3 of these fuckers in my veg closet. I smashed and killed those fast little things. Do I have to be concerned, they seem to be leaving the seedlings alone. I was thinking maybe using a sticky trap to try and catch them. Any suggestions


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> SILVERFISH!!!!
> 
> Found 3 of these fuckers in my veg closet. I smashed and killed those fast little things. Do I have to be concerned, they seem to be leaving the seedlings alone. I was thinking maybe using a sticky trap to try and catch them. Any suggestionsView attachment 298805


Not a silverfish I believe I have those in my basement from time to time



That is what we call a silverfish


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Looks more like a House Centipede 
House Centipedes: Facts, Photos & Information (pestworld.org) 

They do bite


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

The House Centipede is an insectivore that kills and eats insects.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> SILVERFISH!!!!
> 
> Found 3 of these fuckers in my veg closet. I smashed and killed those fast little things. Do I have to be concerned, they seem to be leaving the seedlings alone. I was thinking maybe using a sticky trap to try and catch them. Any suggestionsView attachment 298805


That’s a house centipede they eat bugs and i dont think will eat your plants.








						House Centipede - Facts, Information & Pictures
					

The House Centipede (Scutigera coleoptrata) is a yellowish grey centipede with 15 pairs of legs. Originally native to the Mediterranean region, the species




					animalcorner.org
				



.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

LOL Little late sweety


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

Early Bird gets to ID the Bug


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 2, 2022)

Thanks guys I guess they are protecting my plants then lol


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh sorry, I should have scrolled up a bit before I thought I had the winning answer.  I’ve been noticing assassin bugs of different types standing guard on all four of my outside plants. I guess they are tolerant of the spinosad that I mist the plants with when I check them in the morning although if I see them, I try not to spray the leaf they are on. I’ve seen a couple of dead bugs on the leaves on occasion and even a dead housefly laying on the leaf. I’m wondering if the assassin bugs left the carcass there or did they somehow die immediately from tasting the spinosad. I’m thinking the assassin bugs are doing that…


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Oh sorry, I should have scrolled up a bit before I thought I had the winning answer.  I’ve been noticing assassin bugs of different types standing guard on all four of my outside plants. I guess they are tolerant of the spinosad that I mist the plants with when I check them in the morning although if I see them, I try not to spray the leaf they are on. I’ve seen a couple of dead bugs on the leaves on occasion and even a dead housefly laying on the leaf. I’m wondering if the assassin bugs left the carcass there or did they somehow die immediately from tasting the spinosad. I’m thinking the assassin bugs are doing that…


I was kidding


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was kidding


I know you were sometimes I’m a bit slow to keep up.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I know you were sometimes I’m a bit slow to keep up.


I do it all the time, I see a question and I jump on it then scroll down
I was busting on you your one of Us now


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was kidding


Not only will they leave carcasses, but 1 subspecies of the insect will piled dead carcasses on their back for camouflage.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 3, 2022)

Well I may have an issue. These plants need to hurry these dispensaries are too tempting. This is the best selection of greens since I used to grow. 

Grow related I am moving my 3 big plants into their 7 gal grow bags tonight


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 4, 2022)

As stated above moved my big 3 plants into their 7gal grow bag for the final couple weeks of veg. The roots were popping out of the bottom of their pots and were ready to grow  













My seedling are coming along nicely as well, giving them their first little bit or nutes tomorrow morning. Hope they like it, will be going about half under recomonded dose until i know they can handle it


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 4, 2022)

Quick question I can run my lights in veg mode ans/or flower mode. Should I just turn on both for both veg and flower since it gives off more light? Or should I just do one or the other?


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 4, 2022)

If you're using the 1500 watt version I would probably run veg until the plants are well established and then use both channels the entire way through the growth cycle being at the light only consumes 400 total w at max power


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 4, 2022)

I would probably also run them very close to the light until they're established, you're not going to burn plants with that light. I used roughly 600 true Watts 5K cree xpg LEDs at about 12 in from my plants in veg and it didn't burn them


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 4, 2022)

You can go back and look at my grow Journal named first-timer here oh, hello. I started out not knowing what my lights were yes I scrounged them from a scrap yard but I've now figured out that each panel that I have is rated at 145 Watts. I had a couple squares that didn't work on each panel to maximum capacity. I custom made these lights and three panels on each light, it equals out to about 600 watts and my plants loved it, once they became established I use the finger check method for checking soil moisture the random at 18-6 they exploded after the first month. Run them bad boys you're not going to hurt them plants. It was so bright in my room I felt like I was going to get a sun tan, being that it was my first time I thought I was going to harm the plants and was really scared but it worked out great.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 4, 2022)

In veg mode it was burning them a bit when i was around a foot above the tops. Moved it up to 18-24" and seems to have helped. i am using one of those cheap 3 n1 light moisture and ph testers. Try to keep the tops in the 800 range. I will try and switch them over this evening going have to raise my light thought it doubles my light output.

Thanks for the help Mech


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 4, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> In veg mode it was burning them a bit when i was around a foot above the tops. Moved it up to 24" and seems to have helped. i am using one of those cheap 3 n1 light moisture and ph testers. Try to keep the tops in the 800 range. I will try and switch them over this evening going have to raise my light thought it doubles my light output.
> 
> Thanks for the help Mech


when I decided to grow by myself I sought the advice all of and old head, the only person that I know that grows and he's been doing it for 20 years or so. He said to me the best piece of advice that I can give you is don't overthink it. Until they are established give them some light and give them water and they will grow. For a good comparison you can use the photon app. I don't know how accurate it is on Android no it's rated highly accurate on the MiGrow YouTube channel as accurate on Apple. What I like to do with the app is take it outside indirect sunlight and get a reading off of it and then bring it in and compare the reading to my lights at different heights. This may give you a general idea of the light intensity that your plants are receiving.


----------



## MechaniMan (Jun 4, 2022)

It may be an important point out that my lights have no diffusers on them. I've removed all the diffusers from the LED panels and just let them run as panels so yes with diffusers it makes sense that more height would be necessary


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Quick question I can run my lights in veg mode ans/or flower mode. Should I just turn on both for both veg and flower since it gives off more light? Or should I just do one or the other?View attachment 299086


I’d run all the colors thru veg and flower.do you have a dimmer on that light? If so are you doing 100%?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was kidding


Microaggressor…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’d run all the colors thru veg and flower.do you have a dimmer on that light? If so are you doing 100%?


I have A light like yours that I used when I had seedling plants vegging but no room in the tent for them yet. I’ve never grown one out under them but it did work nice for the seedlings and young vegging plants. I used all the lights full power then dimmed them at night


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Microaggressor…


Passion Aggression = rough sex


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> As stated above moved my big 3 plants into their 7gal grow bag for the final couple weeks of veg. The roots were popping out of the bottom of their pots and were ready to grow  View attachment 299028
> View attachment 299029
> View attachment 299030
> View attachment 299031
> ...


You can pull those lights all the way down to the plants to within 6” over them. The lights don’t give off heat and they are not strong enough to prevent stretching in those young seedlings unless pulled closer imo.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> You can pull those lights all the way down to the plants to within 6” over them. The lights don’t give off heat and they are not strong enough to prevent stretching in those young seedlings unless pulled closer imo.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 5, 2022)

So I turned on both veg and flower on my lights. It pretty much doubled my light output had to raise the lights more afraid of burning. I have this cheap light gage trying to keep the tops in the 800 range, is this right?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 5, 2022)

Looking good.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 5, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> So I turned on both veg and flower on my lights. It pretty much doubled my light output had to raise the lights more afraid of burning. I have this cheap light gage trying to keep the tops in the 800 range, is this right? View attachment 299227
> View attachment 299228
> View attachment 299229


That is probably measuring lumens, not PAR. The screen cap from Amazon is mixing PAR, Lux and PPFD together in a manner indicating they don’t know what they are talking about…

You did the right thing by raising the light up to hopefully prevent light burn. Just lower it slowly  over a few days to a week(or more)and keep an eye on the plant tops for any sign of burning. The plants can take a lot of light but need to acclimate. A good PPFD meter is beaucoup bucks…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 5, 2022)

So when I turned the lights up it started to heat up a bit too much in my closet. Mrs. BBB says I spent to much so until I can pay some off I have to make due with what I got. Converted one of my fans blowing on my seedlings into a intake fan for my main closet. Hopefully it keeps the Temps down a bit


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 6, 2022)

Well my make shift fan failed the test. Came home at lunch to my room 86 degrees. Luckily I do hvac for a living and found this sweet 6" duct booster that we removed from someone's house. Now I'm dumping 200 cfm into my space and is now staying at around 75 . One other issue now though, I will need to upgrade








 my exhaust fan my room has a positive pressure now which will be stinky in flower. Luckily I have a few weeks before that becomes an issue.

My 10 little plants are starting to look nice this little closet us gonna be very full soon.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 10, 2022)

Was a busy evening in BBB's closet  
Since my room was built somewhat hastly i had wires just running everywhere. So i re routed all power cables so i can stop tripping over the damn things all the time lol. I got my camera back out and took a few pics.

Here are the 10 small plants i took them out to water with just straight water this time. They seem to have taken to the ferts well, one does seem to have some minor burning it also seems to be the runt of the bunch.





My three big plants are going great as well. Two of them are growing like indicas the others is a bit odd. Has deformed and twisted leaves but seems healthy otherwise and growing well.











Lastly was playing with my camera trying to learn to take great bud shots for when mine are done. Any way here is some Wi-Fi OG I got from the dispensary( be easy its a work is progress 


.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 13, 2022)

Another productive day in my closet  Ordered some 1" Velcro tape. Made a outer panda plastic door with Velcro all the way around including the floor. Even put some high on the wall to hold the flap open when needed. Hoping this will stop any sort of  light leaks when i switch to flower. So my veg closet was getting way to full, those things have really took off in the last week. So to make room in my veg closet i moved the 3 biggest plants under the big lights with the bigger plants. Will be moving them to big pots soon and switch them all to flower in the next week or so. Then i will have my 7 other plants vegging to move in as i find males. All plants got a good fert feeding today. Big plants got the week 4 veg ferts of fox farms and will be getting the sledgehammer flush before switching over. The smaller plants got the week 2 veg ferts of fox farm.

New flap open.





Closet all sealed up.





All my babies together





Big Closet





Veg Closet


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 14, 2022)

On this week's episode of name this bug. I noticed I random water droplet on a leaf, so I look and on the bottom side of the leaf above it is this little guy. I killed it and also found 1 other. Looked over all my plants and did not find anymore. Any ideas what this is, been trying to look online but no luck. Its a white bug one of them left blue guts on the toilet paper when i smushed it


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 16, 2022)

So things are moving along here. I came into my closet yesterday to find this on one of my babies.




So I learned something, the plant will show its sex under 18/6. I was getting ready to switch over this week anways. So last night I was busy obviously removing that dude from my grow room. Next I moved the three smaller plants in my flower closet into their 7 gal final homes. Followed that with a fox farms sledgehammer flush before I switch lights over to 12/12 tonight. 

So tonight I found these nice little hairs on one of the other big plants 





So here is how things are looking now.

Veg Closet: They are going big and healthy that little closet is running out of room lol





Here is my flower closet.





One final question/concern my "flower room" has the lights currently at 18/6, the problem is in order to get the ideal times for my 12/12 they will have to sit under light for about 22 before the 12/12 kicks in. Hope it doesn't mess anything up.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 16, 2022)

I found a male yesterday outside. Autos show male really fast. I knew when it was getting tall and not bushy really fast that it was most likely a male.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 16, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I found a male yesterday outside. Autos show male really fast. I knew when it was getting tall and not bushy really fast that it was most likely a male.


For some reason I though autos were feminized


----------



## CrashMagnet (Jun 17, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> So things are moving along here. I came into my closet yesterday to find this on one of my babies.View attachment 300419
> 
> 
> So I learned something, the plant will show its sex under 18/6. I was getting ready to switch over this week anways. So last night I was busy obviously removing that dude from my grow room. Next I moved the three smaller plants in my flower closet into their 7 gal final homes. Followed that with a fox farms sledgehammer flush before I switch lights over to 12/12 tonight.
> ...


From what I have read it's better to leave them in darkness those 22 hours. In my case I just turned off the lights after resetting the timer, and left them off until the beginning of the next dark cycle. I think they sat in the dark for about 28 hours, and nothing bad happened.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> From what I have read it's better to leave them in darkness those 22 hours. In my case I just turned off the lights after resetting the timer, and left them off until the beginning of the next dark cycle. I think they sat in the dark for about 28 hours, and nothing bad happened.


Things are looking good…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 17, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> From what I have read it's better to leave them in darkness those 22 hours. In my case I just turned off the lights after resetting the timer, and left them off until the beginning of the next dark cycle. I think they sat in the dark for about 28 hours, and nothing bad happened.


Well we will see what happens with 27 hours of straight light before flipping to 12/12.

Luckily I won't have to worry about it after this these lights won't be off 12/12 ever again if all goes as planned.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> For some reason I though autos were feminized


No Mam not unless they have been made that way. Autos are just Autos. They flower automatically male or female.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 17, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> No Mam not unless they have been made that way. Autos are just Autos. They flower automatically male or female.


So you still remove the males so you don’t get a bunch of seeds? I was planning on trying them when I had space in a tent but I hate wasting all that time. So do you normally plant twice the seeds you need to compensate for the males?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes mam. I havent removed the Male Mr Magoo auto because im trying to see if it will pollinate my Zkittles Auto. Never  tried this before and dont know shit about making seeds. The Zkittles has been flowering for awhile and the pods havent open on the Male yet so i dont know what it will do.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 17, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> For some reason I though autos were feminized


This is something I just learned as well. I have never grown them before, and when I see seeds for them they are always fem. I guess that is why I thought they were all fem


----------



## kevinn (Jun 17, 2022)

Why not use the fan as an exhaust fan.  Will make you closet negative pressure and suck it cold air from the room.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 19, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Why not use the fan as an exhaust fan.  Will make you closet negative pressure and suck it cold air from the room.


Sorry it took so long to respond been busy around here.

So I will show you all a little better look at my setup. So I am growing in a bathroom in my basement. It has a big and small closet and a bathroom exhaust fan.









So I draw air in thru my wall( low inside the closet and high on the outside to prevent light leaks.









So as you can see in the picture below with my flap velcro shut it pushes it flap out from positive pressure.





Now I have seen and heard that positive pressure may be good for your grow space( prevents mold,bugs,vpd). Any opinions out there on this? Still trying to figure out these vpd charts to see how it will help there.

To answer your question kevinn, since the positive pressure is dumping into a bathroom with a exhaust I am hoping to have to smell issues.

Right now I have a 4 inch exhaust so converting my intake down to 4" would not be ideal. I will have to buy a more powerful 4" inline fan with carbon filter.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 19, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yes mam. I havent removed the Male Mr Magoo auto because im trying to see if it will pollinate my Zkittles Auto. Never  tried this before and dont know shit about making seeds. The Zkittles has been flowering for awhile and the pods havent open on the Male yet so i dont know what it will do.


Oh, no! You're gonna be a pollen chucker, move to Kalifornia, take over the weed market, and wind up shooting some kid in the knee, ain't ya?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 20, 2022)

How we doing tonight. Things are moving along nicely here. Got the camera out so you all can have a bit better picture of the progress. Now that i have swicthed to flower i have started labeling the pots with numbers to help keep track of time in flower and feeding schedules, which i just bought a calender for the grow room to help keep track of everything.

So here is #1 this lady has been growing weird to whole time. I dunno why every other plant is growing fine this one is growing deformed foilage. Any Ideas? This does seem to more of a sativa style plant based on leafs and structure.













Say Hello to #2 this lady is growing beautifully. She seems to be healthy and loving life, definitely more of a indica i would guess.










Here are #3 #4 and #5 these have not showed sex yet and i would of rather let them veg more but you will see why in a bit.






So here is my veg closet and it is getting out of control. I am trying to hold off moving them over, so i did something i never done before. I topped all the plants in veg, figured it would slow them down just a bit untill i can clear some room up in there.






Lastly I just want to thank everyone who has taken the time to look at my journal. Really appreciate all the advice as i need lots right now. Here is a picture of me enjoying my garden time


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 22, 2022)

First off, I went to the grow store yesterday, got me some of this cal-mag everyone is talking about. Guy at the store said 5ml every feeding, does that sound right?






Last night I had to free up some room in my veg closet. So I transplanted one more to thier 7 gal home and moved into the flower closet. Also moved lower shelf in veg closet to give me a little more height to work at.

New and improved veg room





Flower Closet


----------



## WeedHopper (Jun 22, 2022)

One teaspoon per gallon of water of Cal Mag. I use the same nutrients you are using, plus i use EM-1.



Awesome,,now i have a new picture for my garden.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> One teaspoon per gallon of water of Cal Mag. I use the same nutrients you are using, plus i use EM-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I'm sexy and all but no need to start a shrine to me in your garden. Lol


----------



## Hippie420 (Jun 22, 2022)

Maybe you could send Crash an 8X10 for his grow room. Might scare the spider mites away.....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 22, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> One teaspoon per gallon of water of Cal Mag. I use the same nutrients you are using, plus i use EM-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you a ginger? My ladies love gingers I may post your picture in my garden too


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Are you a ginger? My ladies love gingers I may post your picture in my garden too


Sorry no ginger prolly all those red leds blasting my hair lol.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Maybe you could send Crash an 8X10 for his grow room. Might scare the spider mites away.....


I am good at scaring ladies away, I don't think he will want that.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2022)

2 nights in a row now a male has shown himself in my grow room. Out they go!!
I am down to 4 babies in my veg closet and 4 that have not shown thier sex in my flower. So I need to have at least  50% female from here out or I won't have my 6 flowering plants. Wish me luck 

Flower closet getting fuller by the day.









Even with 4 it's a little crowded in my veg closet.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

Looking good. My fingers crossed for you getting your six girls.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301165


Needs to be a ginger wolf roster.


----------



## RosterMan (Jun 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Needs to be a ginger wolf roster.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301166


That’s not ginger.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 24, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 301166


 Atleast the fur matches my skin color


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 26, 2022)

I may have a problem with taking pics of my plants. Still waiting for the 4 smaller plants in flower closet to show me their sex. #1 & #2 are both right at 2 feet tall from the soil hoping to get another foot or two out of them.


The Big Girls #1 & #2









All the flowering plants










And last but not least my last 4 in the veg closet.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2022)

BBB back here and massacring plants tonight. One of my small plants that i thought was a girl hermied on me and another one has shown its balls. To the trash bin they go. Moved 2 more from my veg into bigger pots and are going into the flower closet. On the good side #6 has shown its white hairs and no balls in sight. The other one is looking female but still to early to say.

So here are a million pictures   Enjoy.

My two babies left in the veg closet, moved one to its final 7gal home, need to buy more soil then i will do the same to the other.









Here is #1 this thing is turning into a damn bush i think its as wide as tall. I have a feeling thing girl will be all over the place before its said and done.









Here is #2 this girl is growing nice and straight, that classic xmas tree shape.













Here are the new babies moving into the flower closet in thier new 7 gal homes.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 30, 2022)

Here is the newly confirmed female #6. The leaves on this girl are insanely wide and big.













Here is the one i believe is female but keeping an eye on it.









Here is my flower closet filling up


----------



## gmo (Jun 30, 2022)

Looking good!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2022)

Well its been a busy week of sexing plants, and unfortunately i have been killing more plants then i would like. The good news all plants and shown their sex and here are the results. Started with 13 plants I had 7 males, 1 hermie and 5 females. 1 short on my goal but it could be worse. Other good news my fellow growing buddy is growing some feminized Jack Herrer in a outdoor grow. He is going to give me clones so i can keep a mother plant alive for his til next year. So should be able to get some of those going soon  Now on with the show Enjoy 

Here is #1 this thing is bushy as hell and putting on new bud spots everywhere. I am really interested to see what this thing ends up like.











Here is #2 this thing is growing like crazy. It has grown a foot in the past week, hoping it stops soon my light is about as high as it can go.








Is it normal for some browning hairs this early in flower?





Here is #5 just moved this in the flower closet a few days ago and she already is showing some hairs


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 6, 2022)

Here is #6, i topped this during veg but did a botched job. But my mistake turned out alright now my main shoot and both side shoots are all the same height. This girl is also stretching and getting very tall.











Here is #7 she has just showed me her hairs today.











Here is my beautiful closet 1 short of what i was hoping but still super excited to see what happens


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 7, 2022)

I think what you did to #6 is called fimmimg.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 7, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think what you did to #6 is called fimmimg. View attachment 302297


 Well that makes since since I did ******* miss lol


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 8, 2022)

Well more exciting news here went to my local grow shop to get all the stuff I need for the clones I am getting. Also got me my much needed digital ph reader. Turns out after the ferts go In I am right at 6.0 so I'm sure my ph was a little off before because I was ph before ferts. Also got me a little fan to add to the closet.





EVEN BIGGER NEWS!! (atleast I am excited ) the grow shop is now carrying seeds. So I could not resist. I got a feminized GSC for $15 that I plan to veg and make a mother out of. Also got a regular Sugar Coat(The Truth x Glazed Doughnut) I plan on just growing that out and praying for a female lol. I have them in water and excited to have so decent genetics.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 9, 2022)

Back with another nightly update lol. Just alot of things happening and getting excited.
So if you remember in the beginning of my journal I got my 3 big bag seeds plants from a outdoor grower friend. He didn't need them since he bought a 5 pack of feminized jack Herrera seeds and kept one of the bag seeds to have his legal limit of 6. Of course the one bag seed showed its balls last  week. So as a thank you for getting me a head start on my grow and for the clones he is gonna be giving me I got him something.



So I bought a 3 pack of sour stomper autos ( the pack actually had 4 and got 2 freebies as well). Started 2 seeds and will give him the best looking one so he can get back to his 6 plants.

Also put all my seeds in plugs and put it in the humidity dome.



Do I keep the vents closed or do they need some fresh air?

Here are the genetics of the other two seeds.


----------



## Carty (Jul 9, 2022)

Nice thread to read thru... yeah, FIM works great and I've used it for years...   do this at week 3 or 4 of flowering and what happens it is slows upward growth and causes the plant to concentrate on lower shoots.
by the time the upper part of the plant heals,  the shoots have caught up to the top and you now have an even canopy..

Supercropping is the act of pinching stems, done properly it will kind of pop when you squeeze it.. if getting a lot of resistance, rotate your fingers 180 degrees and do it again..  this causes all the growth agove the pinch to go nutso in a good way..  some supercrop early in veg.. good thing to read up on..  I followed Soma's methods when I learned it....

things look great... luck


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 9, 2022)

Carty said:


> Nice thread to read thru... yeah, FIM works great and I've used it for years...   do this at week 3 or 4 of flowering and what happens it is slows upward growth and causes the plant to concentrate on lower shoots.
> by the time the upper part of the plant heals,  the shoots have caught up to the top and you now have an even canopy..
> 
> Supercropping is the act of pinching stems, done properly it will kind of pop when you squeeze it.. if getting a lot of resistance, rotate your fingers 180 degrees and do it again..  this causes all the growth agove the pinch to go nutso in a good way..  some supercrop early in veg.. good thing to read up on..  I followed Soma's methods when I learned it....
> ...


Thanks for the info, I was under the assumption that any hst should be done in veg to prevent stressing your plants out. I will have to try it in flower next round and see the difference.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 9, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Thanks for the info, I was under the assumption that any hst should be done in veg to prevent stressing your plants out. I will have to try it in flower next round and see the difference.


I ended up doing a lot of HST in my current flower tent. I let them get to big prior to putting them in. I did some major bending to keep my flowers from hitting the lights some being well into flower when doing it. The flowers continued to stack and are now bulking up even thru the major bends some have. I too think this HST should be done in veg mode but you gotta do what you gotta do and sometimes it works out ok for you…


----------



## Carty (Jul 10, 2022)

This one was bent a few weeks ago almost hitting the light..  didn't tie her down at a 90 degree angle as I should have.. now she's healed and formed her knot at the bend and has again reached upwards.. my bad for being lazy.  LST is mostly done in veg and done right. boy oh boy.   keep at it man


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 10, 2022)

Carty said:


> This one was bent a few weeks ago almost hitting the light..  didn't tie her down at a 90 degree angle as I should have.. now she's healed and formed her knot at the bend and has again reached upwards.. my bad for being lazy.  LST is mostly done in veg and done right. boy oh boy.   keep at it manView attachment 302567


Lol still looking great though seemed not have any issues from it.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

This clip shows the crazy bends in my current tent. The flowers keep growing tho even thru the craziness


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This clip shows the crazy bends in my current tent. The flowers keep growing tho even thru the craziness


I don't think lst would stress them to much. As long as you don't bend it too much.

They are looking great BTW


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 10, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> I don't think lst would stress them to much. As long as you don't bend it too much.
> 
> They are looking great BTW


Thank you but I’ve got a few bent like this. Shoulda woulda coulda mistake but the plant managed to take a licking and keep on ticking. It really surprised me…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thank you but I’ve got a few bent like this. Shoulda woulda coulda mistake but the plant managed to take a licking and keep on ticking. It really surprised me…
> View attachment 302652


Impressive but not overly surprising I have a few tomato plants out side that look like that but still living and growing me some tomatoes. If only I could get to them before the deer. Lol


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 11, 2022)

Quick update:

#1 has hermied on me, to the trash it goes. This is what  get for using bagseed my first go around. Owell still have 4 pretty ladies atleast.





On better news #2 is starting to get frosty this baby is looking delicous.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> This clip shows the crazy bends in my current tent. The flowers keep growing tho even thru the craziness


Looking good, Subbie.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Quick update:
> 
> #1 has hermied on me, to the trash it goes. This is what  get for using bagseed my first go around. Owell still have 4 pretty ladies atleast.
> View attachment 302682
> ...


Bag seed for your first grow makes sense to me. No sense in murdering high dollar seeds if you don't need to. Looks like you've done 'em proud so far.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 12, 2022)

Another quick update. So all the seeds sprouted besides the feminized GSC. Put the GSC in wet paper towel to see if it will pop. Also started germing the 2 free seeds I got from the grow store. Also got my 9 Jack Herrera  clones hopefully a few survive, neither me or my buddy have cloned before.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 14, 2022)

Hey everyone, things are going great here my ladies are growing nicely. Got the camera out so get ready for another long post with lots of pics 

First I gotta show off my big girl #2, she is gorgeous smells nice and pungent and is really packing on some trichs already. This girl will get starting week 4 ok flower tomorrow. On with the show!













Next is #6 she is the one I fim'd and now has 5 tops all pretty much the same height. So hoping for 5 nice big colas on this girl.









Here is #7 still just starting to bug









And last but not least #5 is about the same still growing and making bud sites.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 14, 2022)

Here is the flower closet.





Here are my 3 seedling 2 are the auto sour stompers i will be gifting out and one is the sugar coat.





Lastly here are my attempt at clones. I hope at least a couple survive.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 18, 2022)

It's happened again #5 has hermied on me.





More bad news as well, I'm assuming I didn't get #1 out quick enough when it hermied. #2 and #6 now have seeds forming in a few places( will post pic tonight). Hopefully won't make them too seedy. Tonight I plan to give the entire closet a good wipe down to remove any remaining pollen.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

Are you sure they are seeds and not just empty bracts? Do you have any light leaks in your grow area? Even the lighted switch on a power strip can be a problem.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Are you sure they are seeds and not just empty bracts? Do you have any light leaks in your grow area? Even the lighted switch on a power strip can be a problem.


I think they are seeds pulled a few off. They were getting hard in the middle. I have a double layer of panda plastic over the door. While i have plants out tonight I will close myself in there again and double check. I am hoping it's more a genetics issue.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 18, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> I think they are seeds pulled a few off. They were getting hard in the middle. I have a double layer of panda plastic over the door. While i have plants out tonight I will close myself in there again and double check. I am hoping it's more a genetics issue.


Can bad genetics cause hermies or am I messing something up. Probably a little of both lol


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

Sorry. Wasn’t implying you were not on it. Bummer on the hermies. I think you said these are bag seed so the buds you smoked and got the seeds from may have been predisposed to hermie.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 18, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Can bad genetics cause hermies or am I messing something up. Probably a little of both lol


Hermaphroditism can be passed on generation to generation. I had some plants hermie a while back. I kept the seeds but probably won’t ever grow them because it isn’t worth the trouble to me. The hermie buds smoked fine though. Good for making hash or edibles or even smoking if you remove the seeds like we used to in the olden days…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Hermaphroditism can be passed on generation to generation. I had some plants hermie a while back. I kept the seeds but probably won’t ever grow them because it isn’t worth the trouble to me. The hermie buds smoked fine though. Good for making hash or edibles or even smoking if you remove the seeds like we used to in the olden days…


Thanks fogey, I am keeping my head up. After this run it will be no more bag seed. I have some new babies just starting will update everyone tonight on that.

I remember back in the Mexican brick weed days. Some shit would be half seed half weed.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 19, 2022)

So tonight i shut the lights off and sealed myself in my closet the best I could. Good news could not find any light leaks. So I am gonna go with bad genetics . 

Tried to get a good pic of what I think are pollinated calyxs. I can see similar looking ones in some of the buds.






Here are the last 3 ladies.





#2





#6




#7





Some close ups









Here are my clones, I think they are alive gonna move to soil in the next few days.





Here is my next round. I have a sugar coat baby already popped. I have one free seed from the seed store popped as well. Also have 2 punch & cookies germed 1 popped out of soil today waiting on the other.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

That isn’t necessarily pollinated. I had to look up the name again. My brain doesn’t work like it used to but it is called an axillary bud. Those are on both pollinated and non-pollinated female plants. I would leave them alone.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 19, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> So tonight i shut the lights off and sealed myself in my closet the best I could. Good news could not find any light leaks. So I am gonna go with bad genetics .
> 
> Tried to get a good pic of what I think are pollinated calyxs. I can see similar looking ones in some of the buds.
> View attachment 303353
> ...



what make you think pollinated?  I had these and they just made flowers on my plants


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That isn’t necessarily pollinated. I had to look up the name again. My brain doesn’t work like it used to but it is called an axillary bud. Those are on both pollinated and non-pollinated female plants. I would leave them


I am just leaving it don't worry, what's done is done. I will have weed either way just may have to pick thru some seeds


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 19, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> what make you think pollinated?  I had these and they just made flowers on my plants


I pulled one off 2 days ago and the inside felt hard. I couple if them you can kinda see the green immature seed inside. I tried to get a pic but was hard to get a good shot of it.

On this pic on the top right side of plant looks to be a seed forming.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 19, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> I am just leaving it don't worry, what's done is done. I will have weed either way just may have to pick thru some seeds


I can’t leave well enough alone pretty frequently but I am a bit OCD. Glad you got it under control.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I can’t leave well enough alone pretty frequently but I am a bit OCD. Glad you got it under control.


There are enough stresses outside my grow room. My grow room is my happy place. It's also where my bong is at so if I get to stressed in there a bong ripper makes it all better lol.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 20, 2022)

Well I guess I did something right  one of my clones had roots popping out. So I went ahead and moved all to my veg closet in dirt. Felt like they were gonna start needing a little bit of ferts soon and a little room to grow.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 23, 2022)

Let me tell I love going down to my growroom in the evening and opening my door and getting smacked in the face by the smell of some delicious cannabis.

My big girl(#2) us starting to focus on strictly bud growth. Has only grown a couple inches In a week(39"-41"). The smell of the buds are amazing, when you squeeze a bud then smell your hand. Its has a tangerine skunks smell, I can't wait to taste this baby. Only wish I took a clone of this beauty.













#6 has stopped growing as much verticly as well(30"-32") and starting to finally put on some trichs.









#7 is growing like a crazy lady (30"-38"). Hopefully the stretch is about done running out of room.









Here is my closet.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 23, 2022)

Now let's take a look at my veg closet. Gona have to weed out some clones at some point or I will not have the room for it all.

Here are all my Jack Herrera clones, still alive and kicking. Really surprised I haven't killed one yet lol.





Next are my bigger babies. The SS is a sour stomper auto already gifted one of them and this one will goto another cultivator I know. 
The SC is my sugar coat baby, it's the only no fem seed in here so praying for a girl.





Next are my 3 tiny little new borns. 2 are the punch and cookies and one is a freebie seed.





Here is the closet filled up.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 27, 2022)

Howdy MP folks!

Things are chugging along here, my big girl is in week 5 of flower. I am going to have to start building my drying room. My bathroom is gonna be full. Thinking of blacking out my tub/shower with panda plastic and hanging in there. Then getting a inline fan with charcoal filter to pull air out of area. Do you think this would be enough air flow to prevent mold or should I put I small fan in there as well?

Here is how the ladies are looking now. #2 is getting to big and top heavy to move in and out of closet. So are stuck with these blurple pics until harvest probably lol.

I knew the smell i had on my hands when touching had a tangerine taste. So went abd bought a 24k tangie preroll and it tasted just like my girl smells. Delicious i cant wait to taste it.








#6 is finally starting to frost up. The buds on this are really think and short. This could produce some of those coke can colas I have a feeling.









#7 is a beast 4 tall colas are forming. This is gonna ge a good producer I'm hoping.









On to my babies, here is the sugar coat and sour stomper.





Here is the rest of the gang, the one p&c seedling is stretching like crazy for some reason.


----------



## pute (Jul 27, 2022)

Nice job.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 27, 2022)

Looks real good


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 27, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 27, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Howdy MP folks!
> 
> Things are chugging along here, my big girl is in week 5 of flower. I am going to have to start building my drying room. My bathroom is gonna be full. Thinking of blacking out my tub/shower with panda plastic and hanging in there. Then getting a inline fan with charcoal filter to pull air out of area. Do you think this would be enough air flow to prevent mold or should I put I small fan in there as well?
> 
> ...


Used some filters…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 27, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Used some filters…
> View attachment 304280


Sweet I will need to try this thanks


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 29, 2022)

Noticing clawing on 2 of my plants. They are pretty dark green as well. All signs point nitrogen toxicity. Will be feeding only water until issue corrects.





Turned off the flower leds and took a few pics not as blurple. Check out the orange hairs on #6.





And a few more bud shots for the he'll of it


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 30, 2022)

Snapped a few pictures right when the lights went out. They are with the cell phone so not the best quality but no blurple atleast lol.

Sorry for the endless pictures lol I have issues.

#2








#6









#7


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 30, 2022)

Nice


----------



## Airbone (Jul 30, 2022)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 31, 2022)

awsome


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 31, 2022)

Ok i swear after today i won't take anymore pictures for at least 1 or 2 days lol. Got the camera out to try and get some good bud porn enjoy.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 31, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Nice





QBCrocket said:


> awsome





Airbone said:


> Gorgeous!!!





SubmarineGirl said:


> Nice



Thanks it means alot coming from some great growers like yourselves


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 31, 2022)

Never apologize for bud porn. That's what this site is all about.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 3, 2022)

Stated work on my new veg/mother plant room. My current veg room is just to small. I will use current veg room as my drying room.

Enjoy my new vegging bathtub  Light should be here tomorrow so I can finish and move over then.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 4, 2022)

Its official I am bathtub vegging now. Gives me extra room and easier to get to 

Next project turning old veg closet into drying closet.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 8, 2022)

Well I was away  for the weekend celebrating 10 years of marriage with Mrs. BBB. I threw together my veg tub the day before we left. So was a bit worried about all my babies. But let me tell you they love bathtub living. I had it mostly sealed up(just a corner loose where the fan is to let in fresh air). It's running mid 70 degrees with around 70% humidity. I can see how they are loving the more humid climate. Let's see how big they have gotten.

Here are the Sour Stomper Auto and the Sugar Coat. My Sour Stomper has started showing some hairs it spends 12 hours under my flower lights then I move it to my veg tub it finish off its 18/6 schedule. I went ahead and topped my sugar coat, I will be taking a few clones from it in a week or so.








My 2 punch & cookies and freebie seed are looking great. Going to get thier first feeding this week.





And here is my Jack Herrera clone army going strong.





Now on to the flower closet. I think I realized how my girls may have gotten Nitrogen  toxicity. My dumb ass was feeding 4 weeks behind what I should of been. So was way to heavy on Nitrogen. I have changed the way I note things one calendar to prevent further issues.

#2 is packing it on slowly but surely, but the smell of it is just amazing. I love squeezing a little nug and taking a smell.








#6 on the other hand may not be super frosty, but it's making big buds with bright orange hairs. Had to get out the fishing line to support 3 branches.









#7 is really packing on the trichs and the buds she is a beauty.








Hope you enjoyed


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2022)

So busted out my new cheapo handheld microscope here's what I got. All these are off of sugar leaves about half way up my plants.

#2 - surprised to see as much amber as I do. What do you guys think? The fan leaves haven't started to yellow yet. Figured I was at least 2 weeks out yet, now I'm not so sure. Also noticed these trichs have much smaller heads than my other 2 plants.








#6 - these seem mostly clear with a few cloudy.







#7 - this one seems to be more cloudy than 6


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 10, 2022)

I look at the trichomes on the buds to determine harvest time.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 10, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I look at the trichomes on the buds to determine harvest time.


Yeah me to, was a bit surprised with the amount of amber heads on #2. Gonna have to keep an eye on her. She will be ready soon.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 14, 2022)

Update time  Have lots of stuff happening in my little garden. So here is what has been going on.

Let's start with my lovely little Sour Stomper Auto. I moved her into her 7 gal. final home. I am taking @Carty advice and out them under 12/12 for the next 2 weeks then back to 18/6.





Next let's talk about my Sugar Coat baby. It's has been a rough weekend for this baby. It's took the brunt of my tub light falling on it. Luckily it is a sturdy plant, but did damage to main stalk and a few off shoots. I cut 2 broken shoots off and am trying to make clones from it. I wanted to clone it anyway so I guess this is one way lol.








The rest of my bathroom tub babies are thriving. I topped the punch and cookies girls they are growing like crazy. The freebie seed is staying short n stout. The jack Herer clones are doing great, the tub is filling up.





In the flower room everything seems to be doing good. I am noticing what seems to be some fix tailing. What do you guys think? What are the major causes of this? #6 buds are getting super dense, about every branch is now supported with fishing line. Still thinking a couple weeks to go.

#2




#2 & #6




#6





#7








The big girls





Have a new 6" vivosun inline fan with a carbon filter for the drying closet. Hope to get it built thus evening.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Update time  Have lots of stuff happening in my little garden. So here is what has been going on.
> 
> Let's start with my lovely little Sour Stomper Auto. I moved her into her 7 gal. final home. I am taking @Carty advice and out them under 12/12 for the next 2 weeks then back to 18/6.
> View attachment 306059
> ...


They say heat causes foxtailing but it can also be genetic. I think sativas are more likely to foxtail. They smoke just like a bud in my experience so unless your tent is getting wicked hot, I wouldn’t be concerned.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> They say heat causes foxtailing but it can also be genetic. I think sativas are more likely to foxtail. They smoke just like a bud in my experience so unless your tent is getting wicked hot, I wouldn’t be concerned.


It us getting a bit warmer then it would like. It slowly rises from 70-84 during the light cycle. I know 84 is not ideal but figured it's only that hot a couple hours then the lights go out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 14, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> It us getting a bit warmer then it would like. It slowly rises from 70-84 during the light cycle. I know 84 is not ideal but figured it's only that hot a couple hours then the lights go out.


I like to keep my tent under 80 during flower but sometimes it is not possible especially when flowering in August. Those foxtails are pretty small. I had some a couple inches long. As I said, they smoke just like a bud. If they get fat enough, you can roll a joint with them without even breaking them up.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 14, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I like to keep my tent under 80 during flower but sometimes it is not possible especially when flowering in August. Those foxtails are pretty small. I had some a couple inches long. As I said, they smoke just like a bud. If they get fat enough, you can roll a joint with them without even breaking them up.


Right on thanks brother, you are relieving my concerns.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 15, 2022)

New exhaust with carbon filter, it can pull from the drying closet and/or flower closet. Making a big difference, can't even smell weed anymore when I open my bathroom door.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 16, 2022)

So went and checked out my buddies outdoor grow. Boy he has some monsters! The 5 huge girls on the fence are the Jack Herer, these are the ones I got my clones from.









Here is the Sour Stomper Auto I gifted him. Looks about the same as my indoor one just a little taller.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 18, 2022)

So my #7 seems to be furthest along. Alot of cloudy and a amber here or there. Also noticed a few trichs have this purple shooting up it. Is this normal? I assume its nothing to worry about. Thanks, here is the photo evidence lol


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 18, 2022)

Purple trichome stalks are pretty common. Makes for a cool looking bud, though.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 20, 2022)

Alright time for a bathtub veg room update. This tub is filling up fast, waiting for my flower room to finish. Then these need to be transplanted into thier 7 gal homes asap. I will update you all on the flower room tomorrow. I have my daughter's 15th birthday slumber party tonight. So grow room will be getting no love tonight. Thank God for that carbon filter because the are gonna be sleeping in the room next to my grow. 

On with the show.

First we got my 5 beautiful Jack Herer clones. I topped a few of them left the others 2 alone for now.





Next is my 2 punch & cookies girls, they are have been topped as well. These girls are growing like crazy. The one in front  was a free seed and growing stout with bigger fan leaves.




Next is my Sugarcoat baby. It's getting big and ready for that flower room in a week or 2.





My tub of happiness


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 20, 2022)

Looking good BB


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 22, 2022)

Flower room is getting very close, i am being patient though. I know they will fatten up this last week. Fan leaves have started yellowing so i know its about done. Busted out the camera since the deadline for the BPOTM is soon. As you can see i had some hard choices 

#2













#6






#7







In other news the two clones i took from the broken sugar coat braches are rooted. I have moved them to soil ( not that i needed more plants in my veg tub lol)


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

HELP!! I GOT RAIDED OVER THE WEEKEND!

What is the **** are these evil little things trying to ruin my harvest. I had I do a emergency harvest last night. #6 & #7 was








 where most of them were. Mostly and lower leaves and some upper fan leaves. #2 was had a few. Removed all plants material and soil from my grow. Some questions, I tried not to harvest any buds effected. But I'm sure some got by me. Will this effect my drying plants? Will they try and spread in there? Just need help trying to figure out what this is. I don't want this to effect my next round.

I also seen a few gnat/fly they were black


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Aphids









						Aphids - How to Identify & Get Rid of Aphids Naturally - Garden Design
					

Aphids have several natural enemies, including other insects, insect larvae, and birds; and they move rather slowly, making them easy to remove by hand or target with sprays. Aphids multiply quickly, so it may take a combination of methods as well as repeated efforts to completely control them.




					www.gardendesign.com
				








__





						Aphids in home yards and gardens
					

Aphids are some of the most common insects and can be found on almost any plant in yards and gardens and on field crops.




					extension.umn.edu


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Aphids /Greenflies & Cannabis - How to Get Rid of It Quickly!
					

Learn how to identify and get rid of aphids (aka greenflies /blackflies) and prevent them from ever attacking your cannabis again!




					www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Aphids
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oldfogey8 said:


> Aphids /Greenflies & Cannabis - How to Get Rid of It Quickly!
> 
> 
> Learn how to identify and get rid of aphids (aka greenflies /blackflies) and prevent them from ever attacking your cannabis again!
> ...


Weedhopper beat ya by a hair fogey thanks guys that's what I thought. I will need to do some research. You guys think the harvested buds are safe?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Dr Zymes is supposed to be non-toxic and able to kill aphids.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Weedhopper beat ya by a hair fogey thanks guys that's what I thought. I will need to do some research. You guys think the harvested buds are safe?


Some people will wash their harvested buds to remove bugs. I have not tried it myself but having dead bugs on bud that you smoke(though we have all certainly smoked buggy buds) is kind of creepy…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

I threw away any buds that I could see any on. I'm sure I missed a few though.  I am more worried about them spreading where I am drying. On will the darkness/deadlines stop thier movement?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Some people will wash their harvested buds to remove bugs. I have not tried it myself but having dead bugs on bud that you smoke(though we have all certainly smoked buggy buds) is kind of creepy…


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 23, 2022)

these are the things that make outdoor weed unique

ladybug larve , fly poo , dirt , spider webs , these things put the dank in the dank


----------



## RosterMan (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> these are the things that make outdoor weed unique
> 
> ladybug larve , fly poo , dirt , spider webs , these things put the dank in the dank


I have always loved the popping and sizzling sounds they make too


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> these are the things that make outdoor weed unique
> 
> ladybug larve , fly poo , dirt , spider webs , these things put the dank in the dank


What do you mean outdoor? I've had all of those in my grow room : )


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

Lol you guys are hilarious. Hoping for little to no popping. That's why I'm concerned about reproducing/spreading while drying.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> Lol you guys are hilarious. Hoping for little to no popping. That's why I'm concerned about reproducing/spreading while drying.


I think aphids only like living plants. I don’t believe they would migrate from nutritious plant material to dead plant material.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I think aphids only like living plants. I don’t believe they would migrate from nutritious plant material to dead plant material.


Yeah I have been reading up on them. I think my biggest problem is a seen a few in flying form. Which makes me concerned with my auto flower girl in that closet as well as my veg tub. The tub has a pretty strong positive pressure coming out of it. Hope that will keep them out


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

Do you guys think I should just spray all my plants with Dr. Zymes just to be safe?

Sorry for all the questions just want this taken care of for good. No more plants from outdoors will enter my garden, I learned my lesson


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

I personally would spray the veg plants and depending on when you plan to harvest, I might do the flowers. I might just spray some Doc Zymes on a rag and wipe down the fan leaves of the flowering plants though if I was a week or so away from harvest. I haven’t reviewed the Doc Zymes treatment protocol lately so that may help guide you better. My memory is shot…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

This auto is the only plant left in the flower room, it's still pretty early in budding. I think I can just spray her down she should have time to recover. Then I will do my veg as well. Thanks alot @oldfogey8 feel better now that I have a plan


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

I dont use pesticides of any kind on my Veggies are weed. Water, Alcohol and soap mixed in a spray bottle. If possible i use a hose and spray them off by force.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I dont use pesticides of any kind on my Veggies are weed. Water, Alcohol and soap mixed in a spray bottle. If possible i use a hose and spray them off by force.


Do you have the exact measurements on that mixture? I like cheap solutions lol


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

I use 30% alcohol, 70% water, with a teaspoon of dish soap in a spray bottle. {My Alcohol is 91% strength but 70% will work just fine.}


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I use 30% alcohol, 70% water, with a teaspoon of dish soap in a spray bottle. {My Alcohol is 91% strength but 70% will work just fine.}


Awesome thanks, you guys are a life saver.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

I guess Dr Zymes is citric acid based. It says it is OMRI certified.

MSDS sheet



			https://www.doctorzymes.com/pdf/SDS.pdf


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

It says it can be used from seed to post-harvest. Not sure why someone would use it post-harvest but I am sure there may be instances where one would want to do that.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

From a post by @RosterMan back in 2021…









						Washing Buds After Harvest, for a Cleaner Smoke - Percys Grow Room
					

Washing buds after harvest is a great way to remove dust, debris, and insects, that may have gathered on your buds thorugh out your grow! Learn how, here




					percysgrowroom.com


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

I read the reviews. Ill stick to my mix.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> From a post by @RosterMan back in 2021…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started washing buds after battling spider mites. I just had a bucket with holes I would drop the buds in and rinse them with clear water from the hose. The lemon juice and baking soda seem like overkill. I only drip dried them for a few minutes afterward, then used a food dehydrator to partially cure them. Too great a chance of mold leaving them that wet IMO.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 23, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> I started washing buds after battling spider mites. I just had a bucket with holes I would drop the buds in and rinse them with clear water from the hose. The lemon juice and baking soda seem like overkill. I only drip dried them for a few minutes afterward, then used a food dehydrator to partially cure them. Too great a chance of mold leaving them that wet IMO.


I agree washing weed would be a last resort. Most buds were unaffected, only buds that had a fan leaf setting on it had some infestation. If I seen even one on a bud I just threw it away. I think I luckily got to it before it ruined my harvest. Not as much amber in the trichs as I was hoping. I will have plenty to smoke until the next round is done atleast 

Will post drying room pics tonight. Was up til 130 am harvesting and freaking out lol


----------



## CrashMagnet (Aug 23, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> I agree washing weed would be a last resort. Most buds were unaffected, only buds that had a fan leaf setting on it had some infestation. If I seen even one on a bud I just threw it away. I think I luckily got to it before it ruined my harvest. Not as much amber in the trichs as I was hoping. I will have plenty to smoke until the next round is done atleast
> 
> Will post drying room pics tonight. Was up til 130 am harvesting and freaking out lol


I had been hitting my plants, buds included, with soap spray every other day for weeks. I felt I had to at least rinse them. Smoke reports have been positive, so I guess no one got soap it their eyes.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 24, 2022)

Well as promised here is my bagseed harvest. #7 was about making me gag as I was chopping. Has that strong musky clothes/ dirty locker room smell lol.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

Making you Gag? Wow


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 24, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Making you Gag? Wow


May be a bit of a exaggeration, but it definitely isn't a overly pleasant smell


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 24, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> May be a bit of a exaggeration, but it definitely isn't a overly pleasant smell


BO weed?


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 24, 2022)

As long as it slaps me silly, I don't care if it smells like Roster's feet!


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Aug 29, 2022)

Hey wassup MP! Sorry I haven't been around much, just been busy with life and my garden. So just want to update everyone on the progress here. I have been battling aphids for the past week. I think I about have them gone. They are stubborn little pests though. Everything I think I got em all a couple days later I find a few more. On to the plants.

We will start with the veg tub. The 4 big plants are all Jack Herer clones. They are healthy and ready for bigger pots. I have to choose one to be my mother. The two smaller plants are my Sugar Coat clones.





Moved my next round of flowering plants into the flowering room. Lights will be on 18/6 for 2 weeks to get acclimated to thier bigger pots and new lights. This round we have a Sugar Coat, 2 Punch & Cookies, Jack Herer, Sour Stomper Auto and a free seed from a vendor.

Sugar Coat





Punch & Cookies #2





Sour Stomper Auto





Jack Herer








Punch & Cookies #1


Free Seed


Flower Room





On to the drying room, they have been in a week today. Not quite ready to cure yet though.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 6, 2022)

Whew! What a busy week, hopefully I can start being around more often now. So prepare yourself for multiple longs posts to catch you all up on things.

I spent Wednesday and Thursday night in trim jail. I powered thru and go it done. I got around 2 ounces from each plant. The aphids really screwed my timing up though. The harvest was supposed to be a week later. So I had to take my whole freshly jarred harvest with me on my camping trip this weekend. I worried it would mold if I left it. Anyway here are some pictures 

Harvest in action.




** #3





** #6





** #7





Total harvest


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 6, 2022)

First I want to thank everyone here that took time to help me. My first grow wasn't perfect but thanks to all your help a knowledge I am once again weed independent which feels amazing 

Anyway enough blabbing, time to get caught up on my girls. These pictures are from Friday. I planned to post before the camp trip just ran out if time. These girls are getting big and are healthy as can be. This round I have been using half dosage on my Fox Farms feeding schedule. No burning issues so far and no deficiencies.

So here are the Jack herer in the 1 gal pot and 2 sugar coat clones.








Next let's look at this sour stomper auto. She is gorgeous and frosting up nicely.








Here is the big sugar coat girl. She is gonna be a beautiful, making tons of bud sites.



Punch and Cookies #2



Jack Herer





Punch and Cookies #1




Free seed from vendor





All my beautiful girls


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 6, 2022)

Nice Job


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 13, 2022)

Well made my first ever batch of cannabutter with my trimmings from the bagseed grow. Turned out good, tasted delicious in my homemade cookies 







My Sour Stomper auto should be about done, trichs are about half cloudy half clear now. I will try to get a good picture of it tomorrow.

Let's look how my girls are doing. First we got my 2 sugar coat babies. They are coming along nicely.





Next are my vegging Jack Herer. They need bigger pots asap. Just don't have enough room to put them all in big pots. Will move 1 or 2 over tomorrow.





On to the flower closet. We have the Sour Stomper up front, Jack Herer to the left, and the free seed on the back.





Next are my 2 punch and cookies in the middle is my big sugar coat girl.





My flower room.


----------



## tinpanharry (Sep 13, 2022)

What model blue/red light are you using please?   Does it work well for veg?


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 13, 2022)

tinpanharry said:


> What model blue/red light are you using please?   Does it work well for veg?


If you goto the first page of this journal it tells you there.

They work but I do regret not getting a better light. I think my yields could be better. Saving up money for new lights for my flower room. These blurple to work well in veg as far as I could tell. Just need a little more power in flower


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 16, 2022)

Hey just wanted to give you guys a update on my flower room. Just started the second week of flower and the stretch is on. I have a feeling my sugar coat and punch n cookies are gonna be testing the upper limits of my space. So let's take a look shall we, I pulled all the girls out of the closet for better pics and to do a little thinning on my Sugarcoat. 

We will start with the Sour Stomper Auto. This girl will be ready soon. Breeder says 60-65 days I am on about 65 now and now amber thrichs yet.








Next is the Jack Herer girl, she is your classic Xmas tree look, with nice sativa dominant look to her. I never topped this girl, just let her go.





Here is the free seed I got from a vendor. This lady is a heavy indica for sure. Check out these big fan leaves. Thus one wasn't tipped either hoping for a nice big cola.





Up next are my 2 punch n cookies ladies. They have been topped and making lots of bud spots. They have really started stretching like crazy.








Last but definitely not least is my Sugar Coat bush. This lady is massive, bud spots are popping everywhere. Can't wait to see this lady fill out.





My happy family of ganja 





My closet is getting full!


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> As long as it slaps me silly, I don't care if it smells like Roster's feet!


Nobody Makes Fun of my stinky feet


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nobody Makes Fun of my stinky feet


I have already named it Roster Foot. Wierd as soon as I tell people the name they don't want to smoke it anymore lol


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)

Enter this in Bud of the Month
Nice Job


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Enter this in Bud of the Month
> Nice Job
> View attachment 308885


Thanks it's there already. Took this picture just for the contest lol


----------



## RosterMan (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 16, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> View attachment 308888


I don't want every plant I grow to smell like your  feet. I Already harvested your foot plant lol


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 23, 2022)

Starting week 3 if flower and these girls are taking off. Hopefully the stretch is about over cause I am running out of room.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 28, 2022)

Another week has gone by and everything seems good here. Did a little lst to move  more buds directly under the light. They seem to have stopped stretching for the most part. Just in time my lights can't go any higher lol. Let's take a look at my pretty ladies shall we.

Here are a few of my full closet.










Punch & Cookies




Sugar Coat 





Jack Herer





Sour Stomper is being stubborn still waiting on more amber trichs.





Here is my over flowing veg tub  
Q




Last but not least my 2 free seed clones and one punch n cookies clone.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 5, 2022)

Whew what a week it's been in the garden. First off I harvested my Sour Stomper auto, I have pics on my digital camera so I will make a separate post on that. So I moved another Jack Herer into flower to keep my 6 plant limit. The remaining 5 girls are really starting to pack on bud. The Sugar Coat  is making nice dense thick buds and starting to pack on the "Sugar ".

Closet is about full 





Punch & Cookies





Free Seed





Sugar Coat 





Here are the babies in the veg tub.





Also found this little stinker in my flower closet a couple mornings ago. Never seen a mouse the 8 years we lived in this house. My 2 cats need get off thier lazy butts and take care of it lol.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 6, 2022)

Here are some glamour shots of the sour stomper before it went to hang in the closet to dry. Enjoy


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 16, 2022)

Hey folks, I busted out my camera this morning when the lights went out to try and get some good pics of my flowering ladies. They are packing on buds and trichs and starting to turn those pretty fall colors. These girls are on week 6 of flower and seem to be good and healthy.

Here are a few views of the flower closet.












Sugar Coat 















Punch & Cookies











Jack Herer


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 16, 2022)

Looking good My friend.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 22, 2022)

These ladies are getting thick and pungent. The sugar coat and 2 punch and cookies girls are about done, they are both cloudy with ambers starting to pop up here and there. I may start chopping sunday night we will see how they look. Kind of suprised just started week 7 of flower i expected atleast another week before i seen amber. I have'nt even checked my jack herer since i know it has a longer flower time. Took a bunch more photos for your viewing pleasure u


Sugar Coat









Punch & Cookies










Jack Herer









My beautiful closet


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 8, 2022)

Yes I am alive, life has just been super busy. Between work,family, and gardening haven't had the time nor energy to update you all. Lots has been going on in the garden as well. I have harvested my punch & cookies, sugar coat, and my big jack herer. The Sugar Coat and Punch & Cookies are both curing. The Jack Herer was just harvested and still drying. Been moving more plants into the flower room and finally getting the veging plants in bigger pots. Now let's see the progress.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 8, 2022)

Sugar coat 





Punch & Cookies 





Jack Herer 











Veg Closet 





Flower room


----------

